# Processing Tantalum Capacitors



## weiser (Sep 12, 2019)

FYI


----------



## anachronism (Sep 12, 2019)

What is that please? 

I'm not opening a random file from someone. 

Jon


----------



## weiser (Sep 12, 2019)

It's good (safe) downloaded 6 times already - found doing research on Tantalum


----------



## galenrog (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m with Jon on this. I do not open links posted on any forum unless a moderator has checked it out first.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Sep 12, 2019)

It's safe yall.


Thanks for that let's me know how much these tantalum guy''s are really gettting piad.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (Sep 12, 2019)

modtheworld44 said:


> It's safe yall.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that let's me know how much these tantalum guy''s are really gettting piad.
> ...



It's from 2004 Jerry. The price of Tantalum has fallen dramatically in the last 20 months.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 12, 2019)

modtheworld44 said:


> It's safe yall.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that let's me know how much these tantalum guy''s are really gettting piad.
> ...


Collect a ton of it and you too can make the big bucks!

After you have someone refine it for you. 

There is no easy money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 12, 2019)

The file is legitime. An interesting graduate student work on how to refine tantalum into pure tantalum powder.
Maybe not how it is done today, but some interesting chemistry. For example reducing tantalum oxide into tantalum powder in a magnesium atmosphere.
I'm about halfway through the article and it's going into my library.

At least I now know what I'm going to use my tantalum capacitors for. It's not enough to get any real money but I can try to refine tantalum some day.... just for fun, why else.  

Göran


----------



## weiser (Sep 13, 2019)

Glad to see some found it interesting as I did, I have a a jar full of Tantalum foil stored away now - just for fun.

Going to search today on posting PDF's but if someone wants to tell me if there is a correct way so as to not alarm people please let me know.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 13, 2019)

weiser said:


> Going to search today on posting PDF's but if someone wants to tell me if there is a correct way so as to not alarm people please let me know.


Attaching the file as you did is just fine. It's always good to provide a brief explanation of what you're attaching.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah that's why I politely asked what it was 8) 8) 

You're good posting attachments, it's obviously an easier decision to open it if you know who you're dealing with too!

Jon


----------



## weiser (Sep 17, 2019)

"it's obviously an easier decision to open it if you know who you're dealing with too!"

 I guess posting once a decade doesn't help with that!


----------



## nickton (Oct 8, 2019)

I know this isn't the "tantalum refining forum", but I am also quite interested in what to do with the stuff. There are, I am sure y'all know, a few folks who will buy it, but I wonder what would be smarter or more (dare I mention) profitable to do. Also what is the going price for scrap tantalum?
I hear it is also a good material for joint replacements. Perhaps I could send some to my surgeon for my next hip. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## weiser (Oct 8, 2019)

Not sure of the price you can actually get, someone here does though, it is listed right now at 151.8K per metric ton so it's not cheap!


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 8, 2019)

nickton said:


> I know this isn't the "tantalum refining forum", but I am also quite interested in what to do with the stuff. There are, I am sure y'all know, a few folks who will buy it, but I wonder what would be smarter or more (dare I mention) profitable to do. Also what is the going price for scrap tantalum?
> I hear it is also a good material for joint replacements. Perhaps I could send some to my surgeon for my next hip. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



If you have to ask, you don't process tantalum. 

Lots and lots of HF.


----------

